# Flexible Shaft needed 9-26e



## bworre71 (May 20, 2015)

I have a 9-26e snowblower 
model 954200927c
Serial 091898m000093
Product 953514811b

I cant find a flexible shaft anywhere can anyone help 
[email protected]


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

What's the part number of the shaft ??

I can't find anything with that model number on the Husky site


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is it, but this is from parts tree:

Husqvarna ST 926 - Husqvarna Snow Thrower (1999-10) Discharge Chute Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com


Part:532161398.....?

Or this:

http://www.partstree.com/parts/husqvarna/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/st-926-husqvarna-snow-thrower-1996-12/tiller-assembly/


Part:531002584....?

Not sure which is the right one, or any of them are correct. I would think that the "e" suffix in the model designation, as to mean electric start. Unfortunately, it appears that neither models part for that is available from that source. You may have to look in alternative locations. 

The good news, is that the older model refers to the newer models part number, as a suitable replacement. So cross compatibility is there. That is to say this is your model, of course.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just google the part number, 531002545. I came up with a few different suppliers that show they have it.

Husqvarna 531 00 25-45 Oem Shaft Flexible - Chute Control 531002545 | Miscellaneous | Husqvarna | www.baileysonline.com

Husqvarna 531002545 SHAFT FLEXIBLE CHUT


http://www.smallenginesprodealer.co...ontrol-part-531002545-husqvarna-original-oem/


----------

